# Courier IMAP Subdirectories

## jubo

When I connect with an imap client

I can only see directory structure one level deep like so:

INBOX

-->MailingLists

--->Personal

When I use mutt on my maildir I can see like this

INBOX

-->MailingLists

------>Gentoo

------>Apache

-->Personal

------>Letters from Mom

All the directories are of the form .MailingLists/.Gentoo

Any ideas?

----------

## jubo

Just figured it out by using .MailingLists.Gentoo directory instead of a .MailingLists/.Gentoo structure.  Any idea if there is a way to change this default delimiter for courier in the config file because I already have my maildir all setup with subdirectories...

----------

## magic919

Mine are sub-dirs and they 'work'.  That is to say that show up in my client as peers of the Inbox, rather than sub-folders, but hey.  Are your sub-dirs actual maildirs.  Mine are and that could be the difference, perhaps.

----------

## jubo

I have found that courier does one subdir of .maildir, but not deeper. I looked into the courier list archives and the delimiter is ., which shows up in your IMAP client with by going another level deeper whenever it encounters a . in the name. ie.  

.MailingLists.Gentoo.Favorites would give you

MailingList

--->Gentoo

--------->Favorites

Also, the delimiter is hard coded in courier to "."

----------

